# Suggestions



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I just hooked up my nubian Tini in her harness. She got over excited. I have been usen her as a pack animal since she lost a lot of weight and now since I findly put it back on her I thought she would go back into the harness with no problem. Should I just get a new nubian to treach to pull for me or should I retrain Tini?? She loves being with me and being my pack animal in the mornings.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I think after a while she would remember. So I would train them bot and then you could have a pretty team of nubians. :wave:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think she will remember. take it slowly and if she is scared then re-desensitize her. I agree with Paige on the team


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I put her harness on her again and she looked like she was going to go crazy on me a bit and then something click in her head and she looked like she was smilen at me. Had her wearing her harness for morning chores and she did nto mind it going to try and hook her up to the cart again.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

sounds like she's doing well!!!! send photos!


----------

